# shooting help



## Dwight Hazel (Apr 9, 2006)

need some advice,i shoot in the sr.advance class in my local club. since the start of 3d season i have been shooting in the 190-200 range, but over the past few weeks i have really dropped off. i know some of the shoots i missed was because obecause i miss judged the yardage. it seems like i just cannot get the same shot off every time. just need some advice.

dwight


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

It could be a ton of things. It might be a good idea to get someone from your club to watch you shoot. Try blank baling for awhile at close range and only concentrate on your shot, not aiming so much. Develope a shot sequence that you can go through in your head and pracitice it until you ingrain it. Remember the way the good shots feel. As far a judging yardage, practice that too. I like to find something that looks like 10 yards and then judge past that, adding it to my 10 yards. So, I mark a spot that looks like 10 yards, I look at the target and if I need to I mark another spot that looks like 10 yards, take that spot and maybe the target looks another 7 beyond that so then I'll guess 27 yards. Ususally I'm very very close using that method.


----------



## Dwight Hazel (Apr 9, 2006)

thanks very much.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

A lot of 3D guys will use two different methods to judge range on every target. One was mentioned above. Another would be to guess the distance halfway to the target and then double it to find the distance to the target.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

first thing i would have you do is start shooting on flat level ground. get your form down , your anchor, grip, release, follow through . shot seq.. etc. get it perfect.... then move to the hills. after that shoot some shoots where the yards are marked..... then your ready ......


----------



## stevem174 (Nov 3, 2009)

I am not an expert by any means at all.

Sounds like to me you have the skill you just haven't been able to apply it as well as you did a couple weeks ago. 

Things to think about:

Are you distracted by other stuff when shooting? 
How do you feel? Lack of focus can be a symptom of an underlying illness.
Did you have a bad day that got into you head?
Any changes in your vision?


----------



## Dwight Hazel (Apr 9, 2006)

I am not really distracted by other stuff while I am shooting. Just seems like sometimes I can focus on the target without any problems and sometimes my pin just wants to wander all over the place. i do wear glasses for reading but my distance vision is good. I am a diabetic so i keep something to eat with me during the shoot. I don't usually let a bad shot bother me, but when I make a good shot on a target @ 40 yards and then a poor shot @ 30 yards it does bother me. I know this a lack of focus on my part, just trying to figure out my problems. 

i tried some blind bale shooting before i started shooting the other day and it seemed to help during my practice rounds. I did take the advice on my yardage judging that was mentioned and I am working on it.

if you have any thing else to add I am open to any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

The question I would ask is are you missing left and right or are your misses up and down, or both? The ups and downs are most likely yardage or bad sight marks. The lefts and rights will most likely be form. I can say that even if my scores are down from average, as long as my misses are not side to side I can handle that. Most can't judge great all the time. I would sight in on level ground using a 1" strip of tape,(---) for elevation. Then flip it, (l) for windage. Then shoot some known distance at a 3-D target from level ground. See if your misses are generally high or low, you sometimes will aim slightly differently at different style targets. When comfortable with flat terrain, move to the off camber stuff. Side hills with your toes down hill and with your toes uphill where you have to work your bubble. Then to uphill and down hill, make sure the 3rd axis is set correct. Write down your tendancies and work on correcting them. Having confidence will allow you to make a strong shot, that's the whole key.


----------



## Dwight Hazel (Apr 9, 2006)

My misses are right or left and I do believe that my form is part of the problem. By saying that i agree that I amynot be shooting a strong shot everytime. I used the 1" tape strip the other day and my sight was dead on.i think you are right about having confidence in my shots and this would make you have stronger shots. just need to practice a little more with my uardage judging and see what happens.

Thanks


----------



## spswihart (Dec 21, 2009)

Not an expert, but have gone thru the same type thing. I would start with my form,,, Hand position, bow arm allignment, stance, posture, for up and down bend from the waist, anchor positions,,, go thru everything, get consistant... If you pin still wanders, tweak your draw length. Look at the indian before working on the bow...


----------



## Dwight Hazel (Apr 9, 2006)

sounds like good advice to me.


----------

